# Basic Checklists for Building Electrical Inspections



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

I wrote this book: "Basic Checklists for Building Electrical Inspections" in 1990 and it was the result of the notes I took while inspecting in the field as an Electrical Inspector in Glendale and Pasadena, California in the early 70's. 

If you have this book or another one offered by the IAEI let me know. 

Basic Checklists for Building Electrical Inspection

I am developing some clips and discussions that will be posted on YouTube.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I wrote this book: "Basic Checklists for Building Electrical Inspections" in 1990 and it was the result of the notes I took while inspecting in the field as an Electrical Inspector in Glendale and Pasadena, California in the early 70's.
> 
> If you have this book or another one offered by the IAEI let me know.
> 
> ...


 Joe! A question; the point of attachment is predetermined by the code, but isn't the drop the responsibility of the power company?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Joe! A question; the point of attachment is predetermined by the code, but isn't the drop the responsibility of the power company?


Yes, always has been, we use the NEC rules for clearances found in 230.24. This drop has been at this location for over 30 years. What does the CEC say?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Yes, always has been, we use the NEC rules for clearances found in 230.24. This drop has been at this location for over 30 years. What does the CEC say?


 Same thing.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Same thing.


I wrote a few articles a few years ago about the CEC and how it was written. I appreciated the content knowing that the Code members were with real experience in the field. I should take another look because some of their rules belong in the NEC. 

I was able to get the rule dealing with Romex "Flat cables shall not be
stapled on edge." restriction into the NEC.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I wrote a few articles a few years ago about the CEC and how it was written. I appreciated the content knowing that the Code members were with real experience in the field. I should take another look because some of their rules belong in the NEC.
> 
> I was able to get the rule dealing with Romex "Flat cables shall not be
> stapled on edge." restriction into the NEC.


 Another one that might be a benefit is the rule against using flexible conduit as regular conduit. You are quite limited to how you can use it under the CEC. Where vibration or movement is an issue then you can certainly use it, but you can't run 20 feet of it just because it's easier than bending EMT.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Yes, always has been, we use the NEC rules for clearances found in 230.24. This drop has been at this location for over 30 years. What does the CEC say?


You can tell the POCO about it all day long but they will just laugh at you since they don't use the NEC, or so I'm told.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The NESC clearance rules are almost identical to the NEC. 

Joe, thanks for sharing the PDF version of your book. That was very generous. That's the nicest thing you've ever done... [tears]... I think I need a hug. :laughing:


----------

